
Ask HN: Likelihood of making money algotrading cryptocurrency? - zump
Want to start a side project that could potentially be immediately profitable.<p>What&#x27;s likelihood of me making money?<p>Finance knowledge: Buy low, sell high.
ML knowledge: 6&#x2F;10.
Perseverance: 9&#x2F;10.
Software skills: 8&#x2F;10
Problem solving: 7&#x2F;10.
======
Tepix
Some people are having success with it.

There were a lecture and a workshop at OHM 2013 "Building A Trading Robot With
Open Source Tools", perhaps you can find a recording (the OHM 2013 website
appears to be down at the moment).

------
brudgers
1\. Assume the people you will be trading against will be 10/10 in every
category. Also assume that they will have so much capital that they can move
the market. Assume that they will do so with the specific intent of taking all
your money.

2\. Count your lucky stars.

Divide item 2 by item 1.

